# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF  ATF Auto-Update 12.31 - May-05-2015

## mohamed73

*ATF Auto-Update 12.31* *May 22, 2015*  
 1. You Need to click "*Check For Updates*" then get ATF 12.31 
 2. Run ATF *12.31*, then click "*UPDATE IMPORTANT FILES*"     *eMMC Tool 3.2 (PRO)*  *---> Fixed UAC Problems for ATF DRIVE 32/64-BIT "Mount Drive Failed!"*   *---> Added "Direct ATF BIG Box Connection (3.25V on PIN 2)" in CPU Type. Now you can use again your home eMMC Adapters with ATF BIG BOXES*

----------

